Ask HN: Which project management and team communication software do you use? - androidlab
======
skinnymuch
I love Clubhouse.io. Best description I think can be a nicer looking Trello on
steroids. It has a focus on software development management, but nothing
stopping you from using it for any project management. Pricing is also
reasonable.

Using Asana as well for a different project.

—

For non software dev, stopped using/didn’t go back to a type of app I’ve
always had a soft spot for because of pricing. App being Basecamp and apps
heavily influenced by it like Teamwork.com. It’s just myself, my partner, and
a freelancer right now. So Basecamp only price of $100/mo and Teamwork having
5 user minimum at $9/mo (so $45/mo), ends up not being worth it. I’d love to
find an app like these for a more fair price.

------
purerandomness
* [https://taiga.io/](https://taiga.io/) for project planning

* [https://ryver.com/](https://ryver.com/) for team communication (Slack clone)

* [https://connect.yandex.com](https://connect.yandex.com) (like GSuite, but free)

------
noir_lord
Trello.

We aren't a tech company (though I subscribe to the every company is a tech
company, some just make things) and I'm the only programmer.

Trello is by far the most intuitive tool for none-trivial I've seen, if anyone
knows of a better one I'd be interested.

Since Trello had an API I just integrated against that the bits I didn't
already have.

~~~
Biba89
I subscribed for startinfinity.com beta and it seems they are solving trello
limits and have really great UX.

------
DyslexicAtheist
1\. Zulip (Slack clone with proper threading)

2\. after evaluating Kanboard and WeKan we decided to keep it simple and reuse
the Gitlab (issue-tracker) as a Kanban board (we already used gitlab anyway so
this was something everyone was familiar with).

~~~
vishnu_ks
Just want to mention that Zulip is not a Slack clone. The development of Zulip
was started in August 2012[1] while Slack was released in August 2013. Folks
who are interested to know more should take a look at
[https://zulipchat.com/why-zulip/](https://zulipchat.com/why-zulip/)

[1]
[https://github.com/zulip/zulip/commit/ea43d2e40e59cb0240ea36...](https://github.com/zulip/zulip/commit/ea43d2e40e59cb0240ea362fe30f9a435a4a2a1f)

------
ptman
Riot [https://about.riot.im/](https://about.riot.im/) (and therefore Matrix
[https://matrix.org/](https://matrix.org/)) for chat. Kanboard
[https://kanboard.org/](https://kanboard.org/) for kanban board. Gitea
[https://gitea.io/](https://gitea.io/) for git (and Drone
[https://drone.io/](https://drone.io/) for CI)

------
ksec
Email - Seriously having tried out literally everything I could, email is
still the both worst tools and best tools for the job. Worst because you cant
really get much efficiency out of it, best because everyone knows how to use
it and there is no learning curve involves.

------
ijager
For project management: Redmine[1] and analog whiteboards.

We picked Redmine back in 2012 because you could have multiple repositories in
a single project.

[1]: [http://www.redmine.org](http://www.redmine.org)

------
DanielBMarkham
A text file and git. The analysis compiler does all the grunt work. If we want
a UI we sync with Trello. (Disclaimer: I wrote the book on making stuff people
want with minimal overhead, so my preferences are probably biased towards
extreme simplicity and maximum flexibility, not graphs or reports. If you're
handling information like that, the UI, graphs, and reports are a fairly
trivial issue.)

------
beobab
Too many!

We started off all ad-hoc, in the room chatting about stuff, and when we got a
remote team, we switched to TFS, with phone calls and Skype. Someone suggested
Slack, so we tried that, and then someone else suggested Teams, so we tried
that. Now we've got loads of different people on different platforms, and no-
one ever knows the best way to communicate any more.

We need to work on our communication...

------
therealmarv
Asana + Slack mostly (and github issues). Trello with its card management did
not worked really (although I like it).

~~~
nottorp
In my experience Trello is fine until your cards don't all fit on the same
screen.

------
vaceletm
Tuleap [https://tuleap.org](https://tuleap.org) for Scrum, Kanban and Source
code management (git)

Mattermost [https://mattermost.com](https://mattermost.com) for instance
messaging (way superior to slack, esp. for thread management).

------
gloin
JIRA and Slack.

We started off with just the development team using Slack, and the rest of the
company using Skype. Now we all use Slack internally, and Skype when that's
all clients have.

I think the reason that the company moved to Slack was cost based, but really
I think they wanted to play with the integrations :)

------
hanspagel
Hey, we've been really unhappy with most of the solutions. So we did the only
right thing and build our own.

If you want to work Agile and need something easy & beautiful to plan and
manage your projects give it a shot:

[https://scrumpy.io](https://scrumpy.io)

------
burfog
Mostly just plain old Open Source stuff: mediawiki (same as wikipedia), an IRC
server, an email server...

I find it weird that people tolerate depending on anything else. You are at
the mercy of some other company. They can cut features (for example,
confluence killing wiki markup compatibility to lock users in), they can jack
up the price, they can totally discontinue the product, they can switch
licensing, they can require an always-on backdoor for "upgrades" or
"licensing", and so on. Why would you tolerate this risk to your business?

------
tmaly
We use Confluence and JIRA. I have created a business process that uses both
to create requirements and a specification that turn into a set of tasks to
program.

I have wrote a short post on how to apply GTD with JIRA if your interested
[http://tysonmaly.com/gtd/how-to-user-jira-for-getting-
things...](http://tysonmaly.com/gtd/how-to-user-jira-for-getting-things-done-
gtd/)

------
axm666
We started using excel for task lists and gantt, google drive, slack and
whatsapp (yes, whatsapp). We tried Trello for the Kanban view. Lately we
started using ZOHO Projects. So far its been great. Especially after their
recent update. Its got all the functionality of EVERY tool I mentioned
earlier. I, for one, am not a big fan of using Whatsapp for official
communication, and post Zoho Projects, we only use Whatsapp to plan team
outings :P

Its free. Give it a shot.

------
Darkstack
At Work : TFS 2017 (On Premise), most of the communication is done at the
coffee break.

At Home : Used to work with Gitlab CE on a Raspberry Pi, sometime Github. but
most of the time a local git repository is enough (so nothing). We used Gitlab
/ Slack for a project with a group of friends, but moved to Telegram.

------
sorich87
I've been using Slack and Trello most recently but I've found it difficult to
keep track of communication between several tools.

So I've been building Seat
([https://www.useseat.com](https://www.useseat.com)) to bring the best of
Slack and Trello together in addition to document management.

------
afpx
Jira, Confluence, and Google apps for most persistent things. Google hangouts
and Discord for communication.

We have no requirements for any particular tools, so it’s really organic.
Team-members, leads, managers have freedom to try new tools. We use what works
until it doesn’t.

------
sudders
Trello (with Planaway) and Slack

We are looking into switching Slack to Hangouts Chat (why pay for 2 services
when you can do it with 1). However we are getting mixed feedback from our
test users… Anyone here with Hangouts Chat experiences?

~~~
trampypizza
We shifted from Slack to Hangouts Chat about 3 months ago.

It has generally gone down pretty well. It has nice features like the way it
makes posts in Rooms their own 'threads', and allows the user to enable or
disable notifications per 'thread'. Also, as you say, the cost for Chat was
included with our G-Suite license.

However, as a SysAdmin it doesn't have the same level of administrator
controls that you see in more mature products, such as Slack (and even
Discord). In my opinion it is still very much in beta and Google need to keep
adding to the admin and end-user features before it really competes with
Slack.

------
tablet
[http://www.targetprocess.com](http://www.targetprocess.com) \- project
management

[http://slack.com](http://slack.com) \- team communication

------
BerislavLopac
I used Clubhouse at a previous workplace and really liked it.
[https://clubhouse.io/](https://clubhouse.io/)

------
GickRimes
Anyone know of a tool that integrates with Jira but allows for "executive
reporting" on timelines, delivery dates and the likes, akin to a Gantt?

~~~
davidivadavid
I think Tempo does that stuff.

------
mcjiggerlog
Slack and Asana or Trello.

I've been using Discord quite a lot outside of work and it seems like it would
work well as a Slack replacement. Has anyone used Discord for work?

~~~
daeken
I haven't yet used Discord for an actual company, but I've used it to manage
and organize several projects now, some quite large. IMO, it beats Slack in
every way. I really can't imagine using Slack for any new project/organization
at this point.

~~~
nottorp
Have you hit any limits when pinning files to a channel? It's pretty tempting
to try Discord instead of Slack at this point.

Well, the ideal work messenger would be a Slack clone (maybe with threading
options) with native apps as clients, instead of javascript turds, but I guess
that's never going to happen.

------
hikarudo
JIRA, Zulip, and G Suite. I hate JIRA with a passion (everything's 10 clicks
away, I never know where to click), but Zulip and G Suite are pretty good.

------
rzr
Do you know a such tool where all database (issues, tasks etc) is stored into
a git repo ? I am considering to do this using org-mode (for my own 1st).

~~~
pjz
[http://www.bugseverywhere.org/](http://www.bugseverywhere.org/)

------
fenici
Excel (I kid you not) and Skype. Does that count? :)

~~~
avenius
Same here - with a side of Slack.

------
db-dzine
Ora - free & perfect for small to mid projects.

[https://ora.pm/](https://ora.pm/)

------
mabynogy
IRC, textfiles, pastebin links and a remote filesystem accessed with sshfs.
It's for an oss project.

------
bausshf
Trello & Taiga. (Also partially Github Projects) Discord, Skype Zendesk G
Suite & Office 365

------
euph0ria
Pivotal tracker/Slack

Very happy with the setup

~~~
Boulth
Pivotal tracker's flow is excellent when you get everyone on board!

~~~
mmikeff
Does it force any particular process / workflow? I'd like to try it but the
investment of time and social capital in trying a new tool that doesn't work
out for the team is very high.

~~~
Boulth
Yes, it has one workflow, personally I think it's a good middle ground between
simplicity (like Github issues) and completeness (like Jira), there is this 8
min tutorial on it here:
[https://youtu.be/bzCZysm5lG8](https://youtu.be/bzCZysm5lG8)

I agree with the investment thing, can't help with this one though :)

------
slipwalker
the usual suspects: JIRA, Confluence, (lots of) email, WhatsApp groups and
cisco webEx.

------
richardw
Jira, Confluence, email, WhatsApp groups.

So much email. So, so much. Some Rocketchat usage but not huge.

------
roadbeats
Notion.so for project management and documenting stuff. Highly recommended.

------
hessenwolf
Jira, trello, skype, a lot of bloody email,

Sharepoint, badly. Starting with confluence.

------
Jacqued
Slack & GitHub Issues

------
LillyJamesUS
Slack and keka is the best project management and team communication software.
[https://goo.gl/bBsbMr](https://goo.gl/bBsbMr)

------
jmc416
GitLab tickets and wiki, gsuite, twistapp.com

------
timwaagh
MS TFS and MS Teams. pretty happy with it.

------
gii2
Rally - I feel brain-damaged already...

------
valevk
Microsoft Teams and Planner

------
johndoe90
Redmine, xmpp/jabber.

------
eugene-s
ActiveCollab + Slack

------
mmikeff
Trello, Slack, Zoom

------
superqwert
VSTS + Slack

------
techie22
Crocagile

------
gamebit07
JIRA

------
parouuu
monday.com and MS Teams

